# New vizio television giving xbox 360 lag?? not internet related lag



## ironarab611

I'm not joking here, its a new kind of lag, because when youre running around in xbox live with major lag, its like choppy motion.. this is different, it happens when playing story mode and stuff..
SO, when i change tv's there is no lag, but on this new vizio it is like, i move the control stick to look left, and theres a delay.. and then the screen turns left
turning up the controller sensativity did the oposite of help, it just made me over shoot by looking too far to the side too quickly and i over compensate to fix it and go past my target 3 or 4 times bfore i finally get a shot on the guy..

you can see how this would be a problem playing Modern warfare 2
i EXPECT instant response to my controller but having sluggish movements and a delay in response it screws things up
SO, its not internet speed, its not my controller ITS THE TV i swear because its perfect on my other household tvs.. can anyone help??

i tried google searching my problem but it seems like no one has had this before because i find nothing

one thing i should mention.. if i move super super slow the delay is not noticeable, but i hafta be slow and controlled, not sprinting, not spinning around to shoot someone :4-dontkno


----------



## hasseli

Hello and welcome to TSF ironarab! (nice name by the way  )

That is so called input lag, could you please give me your TV's maker and model. Are you playing on HD or SD? Vizio's TVs are Full HD so you should buy HDMI-cable for your xbox, because if you are using standard definition(SD), input lag is not "new news".


----------



## Elvenleader3

I have a VIZIO TV and I was using SD, but found that HDMI is better(I don't notice a graphical difference, but heard that HDMI was better to use). I had lag on games like Rock Band 2(RB2 is easily fixed by setting a delay in the menu) which does cause problems. You should have gotten an HDMI cable with your xbox, unless it was a 1st generation.


----------



## Redeye3323

elvenleader3 said:


> I have a VIZIO TV and I was using SD, but found that HDMI is better(I don't notice a graphical difference, but heard that HDMI was better to use). I had lag on games like Rock Band 2(RB2 is easily fixed by setting a delay in the menu) which does cause problems. You should have gotten an HDMI cable with your xbox, unless it was a 1st generation.


The 1st gen have a cable which is capable of HD though...


----------



## ebackhus

The component cable will do 1080p if your TV supports it. Mine only does up to 1080i on component but it still looks great with no lag.


----------



## jesrice

I have finally fixed this on my Vizio. On the tv change it to "Game mode". This will fix the lagging perfectly


----------



## bisonnation

You are not alone buddy...I just bought a new Vizio and I'm having the same problems but nobody seems to know whats going on. It's not the HD cables like everyone seems to be telling you. It happens when I play online and it's bugging my eyes out! It may be just the Vizio TVs...I wish someone could help me because I'm ready to take this TV back. I've tried everything I could think of with no success.

Let me know what you did to fix this if you have indeed succeeded in doing so.

Somebody help me!


----------



## phatboy5015

bisonnation said:


> You are not alone buddy...I just bought a new Vizio and I'm having the same problems but nobody seems to know whats going on. It's not the HD cables like everyone seems to be telling you. It happens when I play online and it's bugging my eyes out! It may be just the Vizio TVs...I wish someone could help me because I'm ready to take this TV back. I've tried everything I could think of with no success.
> 
> Let me know what you did to fix this if you have indeed succeeded in doing so.
> 
> Somebody help me!


I bought a 47" 120hz Vizio a few weeks ago and was dealing with input lag from my Xbox 360 pretty bad on Battlefield 3 and MW3. So I turned Game Mode on and noticed very little improvement, definitely not enough to make me happy.

So then I went into the display setting on the Xbox and changed the settings to 720p instead of 1080p.. *PROBLEM SOLVED!!!* :luxhello:

Turns out the Xbox was the culprit and having to upscale the games since the Xbox's native resolution is 720p, so changing the resolution ELIMINATED the lag, not just helped it. And maybe more tech savvy people can tell the difference, but honestly, the game looks identical to me (image quality-wise).


----------



## GameYang

ironarab611 said:


> I'm not joking here, its a new kind of lag, because when youre running around in xbox live with major lag, its like choppy motion.. this is different, it happens when playing story mode and stuff..
> SO, when i change tv's there is no lag, but on this new vizio it is like, i move the control stick to look left, and theres a delay.. and then the screen turns left
> turning up the controller sensativity did the oposite of help, it just made me over shoot by looking too far to the side too quickly and i over compensate to fix it and go past my target 3 or 4 times bfore i finally get a shot on the guy..
> 
> you can see how this would be a problem playing Modern warfare 2
> i EXPECT instant response to my controller but having sluggish movements and a delay in response it screws things up
> SO, its not internet speed, its not my controller ITS THE TV i swear because its perfect on my other household tvs.. can anyone help??
> 
> i tried google searching my problem but it seems like no one has had this before because i find nothing
> 
> one thing i should mention.. if i move super super slow the delay is not noticeable, but i hafta be slow and controlled, not sprinting, not spinning around to shoot someone :4-dontkno


Hi, I am having a similar issue like you. I recently bought an Vizio 42 LCD with 120 Hz that has 1080p capabilities. I have a PS3 and a Xbox360 connected to this TV. I am currently playing fighting games like Ultimate Marvel vs Capcom 3 and the Vizio TV literally LAGS. I know it's not input error or the Xbox 360 because I have used my Xbox 360 on other TVs.

I have tried using the suggested comments on this forum and none of it really works they just make minor differences. 

Applying "Game Mode", switching to 720p, or using the HDMI cable instead of the SD cable which is HDTV capable. It all doesn't make a big difference. 

I am hoping somebody could help me, please send me a message via my email or post on this thread. Please do both if you can. 

This lag is really bothering me because I am a gamer, and I can tell when something awkward and odd is happening. Trust me, THIS IS REALLY AWKWARD, lol TV lag who's ever heard that.

Sincerely, Game Yang PLEASE REPLY HELP!!! :facepalm:


----------



## PoWn3d_0704

TV lag is actually the reason why most people who PC game refuse to use TVs as monitors.
I have 3 HDTVs in my house, and only one is semi-okay to game on.
And that's the cheapest tv in our house. The spendy Samsung has about a half second delay that is just terrible, and the Panasonic has about a quarter of a second of lag that has resulted in many a death on my part.

The cheap eBay-bought JVC is decent for gaming. Very snappy response, for a TV anyways.

On these fancy 120hz TVs they occasonally replace every fourth frame with a.blank black screen, and every other second frame is a rendered. That's why they really are terrible for gaming.
My monitor has a 2 ms delay on it, and even though its only 22 inches, its much better for gaming.


----------



## phatboy5015

GameYang said:


> Hi, I am having a similar issue like you. I recently bought an Vizio 42 LCD with 120 Hz that has 1080p capabilities. I have a PS3 and a Xbox360 connected to this TV. I am currently playing fighting games like Ultimate Marvel vs Capcom 3 and the Vizio TV literally LAGS. I know it's not input error or the Xbox 360 because I have used my Xbox 360 on other TVs.
> 
> I have tried using the suggested comments on this forum and none of it really works they just make minor differences.
> 
> Applying "Game Mode", switching to 720p, or using the HDMI cable instead of the SD cable which is HDTV capable. It all doesn't make a big difference.
> 
> I am hoping somebody could help me, please send me a message via my email or post on this thread. Please do both if you can.
> 
> This lag is really bothering me because I am a gamer, and I can tell when something awkward and odd is happening. Trust me, THIS IS REALLY AWKWARD, lol TV lag who's ever heard that.
> 
> Sincerely, Game Yang PLEASE REPLY HELP!!! :facepalm:


Well actually, I was wrong.. Changing to 720p didnt actually help, I think it was more of a placebo effect.. But changing to game mode works perfectly for me now! But I know for a fact that it didn't help when I first got the TV, because when I would toggle game mode on/off, the picture would just stay on, and nothing would change. I'm convinced that Vizio updated my tv over wifi one night, because now when I toggle game mode, the screen goes black for a second and all lag is gone with it on, and it all comes back with it off.

Another issue now though, is the audio still lags when in game mode.. But I use a headset hooked directly to the xbox, so its not a problem for me.


----------



## ebackhus

When I got my new 55" LED HDTV I fired up Halo CE Anniversary with high hopes. WRONG. It looked and played terribly despite my rustiness. My wife looked at me and said, "Dear, check the 120Hz mode." It was ON. I turned it off and voila! The game looked better, played better and now the only thing marring the experience was my rusty skillz.

Setup:
55" LED HDTV (120Hz mode OFF)
Launch XBox 360 using component HD cables (1080p setting in console)
Onkyo HT-S780 AV Receiver sends signal to HDTV over component.


----------



## GameYang

phatboy5015 said:


> Well actually, I was wrong.. Changing to 720p didnt actually help, I think it was more of a placebo effect.. But changing to game mode works perfectly for me now! But I know for a fact that it didn't help when I first got the TV, because when I would toggle game mode on/off, the picture would just stay on, and nothing would change. I'm convinced that Vizio updated my tv over wifi one night, because now when I toggle game mode, the screen goes black for a second and all lag is gone with it on, and it all comes back with it off.
> 
> Another issue now though, is the audio still lags when in game mode.. But I use a headset hooked directly to the xbox, so its not a problem for me.


Okay thanks for the reply but how did you get your Vizio TV updated? Did you have to call the tech support. I mean I like the Vizio TV overall it's just that the lag is bothering me. I enabled game mode and also turned off the smooth motion picture function which helped I think. So if you have any other suggestion or any idea of how to properly fix this lag problem please send me an e-mail and reply to this thread. I hope you read this thanks!


----------



## phatboy5015

GameYang said:


> Okay thanks for the reply but how did you get your Vizio TV updated? Did you have to call the tech support. I mean I like the Vizio TV overall it's just that the lag is bothering me. I enabled game mode and also turned off the smooth motion picture function which helped I think. So if you have any other suggestion or any idea of how to properly fix this lag problem please send me an e-mail and reply to this thread. I hope you read this thanks!


I have the wifi model with the internet apps, so mine is updated over the internet. But now that you mention it, I did call tech support and complain about the lag, so maybe that had something to do with the update?? But first, let me ask you this: when you turn game mode on, does the screen go black for a second? If it doesn't, try turning it on, then off, then back on. If it was like mine when I first got it, then it won't make the screen go black for second, and its not really enabling game mode.


----------



## Mannic

i got a new vizio tv last night, played my mw3 this morning, and it has a split second delay before it actually does the action from the controller, to the game. Thank you for asking this quetion, bc i was gonna just '' get used to it''. So how do i fix this problem?


----------



## phatboy5015

Mannic said:


> i got a new vizio tv last night, played my mw3 this morning, and it has a split second delay before it actually does the action from the controller, to the game. Thank you for asking this quetion, bc i was gonna just '' get used to it''. So how do i fix this problem?


Wow... Have you not read ANY of the posts in this thread?


----------



## SkyrimBoss123

Okay I REALLY NEED HELP ad would be SUPER THANKFUL if you can tell me what's wrong with this because I'm having the same problem. I have a COBY TFTV4028 LCD and having input lag problems. Now my problem is I'm playing on 1080p with an HDMI Cord and have even tried lowering it to 720p . My tv Doesn't Have "Game Mode" , "Trumotion" , or "DCM". Any soloutions that can help? Or is there any other words for Game Mode , Dcm , or Trumotion? Please help and let people know about this. Please Reply ASAP on Here , or if you play xbox contact me at "NerrDs" . Thank you , I'm so annoyed because I play competitive call of duty and with this issue its impossible. Thank You Again


----------



## PoWn3d_0704

Is this a new TV? It really comes down to read the manuel and play with it. If you don't do it, we have to and then just post what we find. If, of course, we can find a manuel.


----------



## SkyrimBoss123

I havnt tried that yet , but if you could find it id be extremely thankful. Thanks


----------



## PvM Gaming

The reason its giving you lagg is because its running at 120hz, the tv you probably used before ran at 60hz, 120hz means the screen is refreshing twice as fast as the 60hz tv thus creating what looks like lagg but its just the xbox or playstation cant keep up with the tv


----------

